# 10 Totally Awesome Cars of the 1980s Hitting the Auction Block This Weekend.



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

If you want to be seen driving around in a seriously retro ride, then we suggest a trip to the Auburn Auction Park in Auburn, Indiana this weekend. The annual Auburn Spring Auction is kicking off with 900 cars hitting the block, including some serious gems of the MTV era.

We've compiled a list of 10 of the best and most interesting cars of the 1980s that any Gen-Xer would take over a date with Molly Ringwald.

Crank up the MJ, Devo or Whitesnake and join us for a trip through one awesome era of cars. 

More: *10 Totally Awesome Cars of the 1980s Hitting the Auction Block This Weekend.* on CarCrushing.com


----------

